# Vista or not?



## ellanky (Aug 15, 2008)

I got thinking the other day, and I was wondering.. would it be ok for me to get Vista and not worry about a performance decrease in my games? (BF2 and COD4 multiplayer)  Reason for it I really like the way vista looks and all 

I did have vista once but that was on my older comp (Sempron, 768MB, gforce6600)  And BF2 was soo laggy, even at the lowest possible settings ! I dont wanna reinstall everything for Nothing yknow ?  So is the jump to Vista worth it?


----------



## M0LD0V4N (Aug 15, 2008)

Personally, The only good thing about Vista, Is it's Eye Candy. Performance, sucks. At least it did for me.


----------



## ellanky (Aug 15, 2008)

M0LD0V4N said:


> Personally, The only good thing about Vista, Is it's Eye Candy. Performance, sucks. At least it did for me.



Yeaa, the eye candy.. i love it


----------



## M0LD0V4N (Aug 15, 2008)

Not all games work on Vista Currently.


----------



## ellanky (Aug 15, 2008)

Well I really dont play alot of games.. just the ones i mentioned at the start


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2008)

if it's just the eye candy you want, you're better of downloading themes instead as not to waste too much money.

you could spend $20 and get windowblinds
http://www.stardock.com/products/windowblinds

or use Vista Inspirat (never used this, but i know some who do)
http://www.crystalxp.net/galerie/en.id.130.htm


----------



## Nigouki (Aug 15, 2008)

"alot" is not a real word.


----------



## Justin (Aug 15, 2008)

^ grammar nazi


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 15, 2008)

Haha well I like the upgrade to Vista. So far the only thing that hasn't worked with it is an old wireless adapter that I was trying to install. And I don't think Vista sucks, it just requires more memory, and if you don't have more memory, your performance will suck and then you will say terrible things about Vista. Haha I would just say, if you're looking to get Vista, get the 64-bit edition and get 2GB more RAM.


----------



## reddevil6 (Aug 15, 2008)

with your current computer i would not go vista.
an the only reason i run vista is for DX10 gaming.


----------



## jdbennet (Aug 15, 2008)

yeah if you want to use vista for gaming you really need 3gb of ram.
2gb of ram is the minimum.

This will give your games about as much headroom as 1/2 gb did on xp


----------



## Rick_WIN-TEAM (Aug 20, 2008)

Kookooshortman55, my name is Rick and work with the Windows Vista Outreach Team, and I have a couple of suggestions that may help you boost the performance of your Vista Machine. The first one is real easy, with “Ready Boost” (built into Vista) you can use a USB memory stick as additional RAM, up to to 2Gigs. Just get a memory stick and put in an empty USB slot and to the properties for that drive and you will see a tab for Ready Boost, go to that tab and choose the amount of memory you wish to commit, your done. Also There are also a quite a few performance and tuning guides available on the web that help you turn off features you may not use and make adjustments to settings within Vista to help increase its performance. An official one put out by Windows can be found here http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...98-a637-432c-a3c8-1607ab629201&displaylang=en . If you have any specific questions/concerns please let me know.

Rick


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 20, 2008)

Thank you. I used to have 3GB of RAM running in a dual channel mobo. My computer used to go very slow, it happened all at once too so I don't know what caused it, it used to be fast. I would move files at 3 MB/s and it would take around 5 mins to shut down. I installed the final GB and uninstalled all the bloatware that came with this HP and now everything is much faster. Shuts down in 10 secs, and files move at 30 MB/s. Would 4GB RAM and 2GB system boost work with 32-bit Vista since 32-bit can only use around 3.25GB?


----------



## SubDude199 (Oct 30, 2008)

I really hated vista up to a few weeks ago. mainly because I didnt kno how to do simple tasks in vista (like creat a network), but after a few weeks I figured it all out and now I really do like vista. the eye candy is great. everything runs super fast (when you keep your computer clean) with the equiptment listed in my sig. (yes, only 2 gb of ram). I am running X64. I have only had one program refuse to work, and that is MSN Explorer. it needs a newer version that you must pay for to get to work on vista. Its an old junk program anyway. I am doing fine without it. my 3DMark06 Scored did go down about 1,000. But still runs almost everything on high res with eye cany cranked. 

to be honest, the only reason I changed was for DX-10. wich I do not use yet anyway.


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 30, 2008)

ALL GAMES WORK WITH VISTA, I love people who cry about compatibility I am playing games made before 1980 people who cry about vista are morons who don't have 2 gigs + of ram and morons who do not know how to use compatibility mode. If you get vista get 4 gigs of ram and then it will only increase your performance. I upgraded my ram to 4 gigs for 60 bux. And I do not even use half of it when playing multiple games at ounce. VIsta is compatible with more things then xp...


----------



## ilya124 (Oct 30, 2008)

i'd wait till windows 7, thats what im going to do


----------



## AUTOBOOT2000 (Oct 30, 2008)

ilya124 said:


> i'd wait till windows 7, thats what im going to do



By the time windows 7 comes out windows vista will be the xp and windows 7 will be the new piece of shit and then it will be better off waiting for windows 8 as windows 7 will be overpriced in which case your going to end up getting vista anyway! It's a bet!


----------



## Fritzjavel (Oct 31, 2008)

I maybe the only one but i run vista super Freaking SMOOTH... with no problems with my rig in my sig.... IDK research shown you actually get an extra 5-10fps on vista rather than xp... vista is better for gaming... but that w/ sp 1 installed


----------

